# August 8 PCD



## pj_pooh (Apr 28, 2012)

I had my PCD scheduled for August 6 but after a lot of drama getting my PA drivers license, I had to reschedule PCD to August 8. The Performance Center guys were extremely helpful and supportive. Anyhow, point of this thread.. taking delivery of my X3 tomorrow, and am on my way to Spartanburg. This is my first car, and am really excited. Anyone here taking PCD tomorrow?

Jonathan, look forward to meeting you! Needless to say, pictures will follow soon...


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

pj_pooh said:


> I had my PCD scheduled for August 6 but after a lot of drama getting my PA drivers license, I had to reschedule PCD to August 8. The Performance Center guys were extremely helpful and supportive. Anyhow, point of this thread.. taking delivery of my X3 tomorrow, and am on my way to Spartanburg. This is my first car, and am really excited. Anyone here taking PCD tomorrow?
> 
> Jonathan, look forward to meeting you! Needless to say, pictures will follow soon...


I forgot you were here today. Just got back in the office, so if you get this and stop back by after the factory tour, ask someone to point you in my direction.

I hope you enjoyed the day :thumbup:. Glad everything worked out.


----------



## pj_pooh (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks Jonathan! I have been busy driving the car, hence the delay in getting back! The PCD was a wonderful experience and I learnt so much about the car. It's a lot of fun to drive around and am looking forward to the months/years ahead.

I would have loved to meet you but no problem ... there's always a next time! Thanks for all your help!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

pj_pooh said:


> Thanks Jonathan! I have been busy driving the car, hence the delay in getting back! The PCD was a wonderful experience and I learnt so much about the car. It's a lot of fun to drive around and am looking forward to the months/years ahead.
> 
> I would have loved to meet you but no problem ... there's always a next time! Thanks for all your help!


You're welcome... Glad you had a great time :thumbup:

Enjoy your new BMW!


----------

